# How do you find climbers to hire?



## tree jockey (May 6, 2007)

Can anyone suggest how you can entise good tree care proffessionals (climbers) to come work in a vacation area in northern New England.(NH) I have not had any luck with internet sites,local newspapers, mailings to forestry schools,or word of mouth. I know that I could post in industry magazines but the prices are steep, and with the responce I have gotten so far it seems like large $ . I am offering competitve wages and full-time employment w/a benefit package but gotten no takers. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks. Tree jockey


----------



## B-Edwards (May 6, 2007)

Around here you wait till the other company has had all they can stand out of their climber and they finaly make him show up for work on time- make him work more than the 30 hours a week - make him actually use the PPE- make him clean the truck cab up from his weeks of trash sitting in the truck floor-they get tired of his Monday morning ( I have been sick all weekend and still am ) even though you saw him Saturday frolicking about-, there are numerous other reasons but every company around here uses the same guys over and over (scraping the bottom of the barrel) and of course the prominent drug use of tree workers in my area . I guess results could vary . Some here will think I'm kidding , I'm NOT!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ekka (May 6, 2007)

B-Edwards said:


> *and of course the prominent drug use of tree workers in my area* . I guess results could vary . Some here will think I'm kidding , I'm NOT!!! GOOD LUCK



*Hmmm, are you in Louisiana then or has the culture spread?* 

They got guns too where you are?


----------



## treebogan (May 6, 2007)

*Money and bennefits*

What would make me move and has done in the past is simply a better offer.Be it company truck,more money,airfares paid etc.I understand your paying what the others are,I'd be asking "what else is in it for me?"But the most important aspect for me,is simply to be appreciated and not over burdened with work when the boss realise's your as fast as you say you are.


----------



## clearance (May 6, 2007)

Ekka said:


> *Hmmm, are you in Louisiana then or has the culture spread?*
> 
> They got guns too where you are?



NC-North Carolina. Ekka, whats your fetish with guns about?


----------



## Industry (May 26, 2007)

What does your benefits package look like? Also, do you have a high safety record? how long have you been in business? Please realize I'm not attacking you, but these may be some hang-up points for climbers.


----------



## treesquirrel (May 26, 2007)

Hang out at a local jail and one will come in drunk soon enough.


----------

